# CLEVELAND | Sherwin-Williams Headquarters | 188m | 616ft | 36 fl | U/C



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Sherwin-Williams HQ groundbreaking date set *(3 p.m. Nov. 16)
Sherwin-Williams HQ groundbreaking date set – NEOtrans (neo-trans.blog)



> What’s one way a company can express its confidence? By scheduling a groundbreaking ceremony for its *new headquarters complex* two weeks before final designs for said complex are due to be voted on by the city.
> 
> The groundbreaking ceremony for Sherwin-Williams’ new global headquarters is scheduled for 3 p.m. Nov. 16 in a temporary tent to be erected at 226 West Superior Ave., according to event venue plans submitted to the city yesterday by Lasting Impressions Event Rentals. The location is in the middle of the so-called Jacobs Lot, named after the Jacobs Group which owned the parking lot on Public Square for 30 years before SHW bought it last year.
> 
> The date of the groundbreaking coincides with SHW’s scheduled submittal of final documents Nov. 16 for its $300+ million, roughly 1-million-square-foot headquarters complex. *Conceptual plans were approved* by the city in July with schematic plans approved Sept. 14. Proposed is a 36-story, 616-foot-tall office tower at the northwest corner of West 3rd and Superior, a two-story corporate training/orientation pavilion on Public Square and a 920-space parking garage north and west of Frankfort and West 3rd.



















*New Sherwin-Williams renderings show how new HQ will fit in with nearby downtown skyscrapers*
New Sherwin-Williams renderings show how new HQ will fit in with nearby downtown skyscrapers - cleveland.com



> CLEVELAND, Ohio — Sherwin Williams plans for its new downtown Cleveland headquarters show a 600-foot-plus building that will tower over everything else west of Public Square.
> The glassy building, poised to be the fourth tallest in the city and sixth in the state, will not only be a major addition to the Cleveland skyline but also act as a welcoming presence to pedestrians. And officials maintain that the and the nearby pavilion and parking garage will not only be a major addition to the city’s skyline, but also a warm presence to ground-level pedestrians.
> 
> The goal is to give off a welcoming vibe, not that of a closed-off corporation.
> Officials with the paint giant, during a meeting with reporters at its current Prospect Avenue headquarters, unveiled the next – and close to final – iteration of its plans, including the look of the 36-story building, 50,000 square-foot, two-story pavilion to the east and four-story, 920-space parking garage directly north. Two overhead walkways would connect the three buildings.














https://s3.documentcloud.org/documents/21052637/sherwin-williams_schematic-design-city-submittal_83121.pdf


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice. This is much better than a large parking lot.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

First skyscraper over 500 ft in Cleveland in over 30 years  Groundbreaking in 11 days.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Groundbreaking delayed...

*Sherwin-Williams HQ groundbreaking delayed*
By Ken Prendergast / November 16, 2021 

*



SHW cites ‘scheduling conflicts’ for the delay

Click to expand...

*


> Today was to be the day that VIPs and media would record for posterity the official start of construction on Sherwin-Williams’ (SHW) new $300-plus million global headquarters. However, that celebration is going to have to wait for another day.
> “Due to scheduling conflicts, the HQ groundbreaking event will not take place today,” said Julie Young, SHW’s vice president of global corporate communications, in an e-mail to NEOtrans. “A new event date has not been finalized.”
> She would not comment on the specific cause of the scheduling conflict. There are several potential reasons why golden shovels won’t be turning over some ceremonial dirt as originally scheduled.
> 
> ...


Approval is slow, so they need to postpone the groundbreaking to an unknown date, then once everything is approved, they will hold a groundbreaking ceremony.


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Sherwin-Williams HQ construction starts (PHOTOS) – NEOtrans (neo-trans.blog)


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/14842440282877624331/20/22


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

Still moving forward... 3/16/22

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504446800018780160


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547413795005497346


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Terminal Tower Observation Deck by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sherwin-Williams provides update on construction of their new global headquarters in Cleveland


The 36-floor office tower will be located just west of Public Square between Saint Clair Avenue and Superior Avenue.




www.cleveland19.com


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Could Cleveland see rising demands over the next years, especially in real estates ?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

gorgeous. it should be taller


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/26

Winterland Cleveland by Erik Drost, on Flickr


----------

